# Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Hallo Leute, da meine GTX 280 das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, bin ich nun im Besitz dieser 4870 1024MB von Sapphire.
Auf dem 2. Bild könnt ihr die genaue Typenbezeichnung erkennen.
Ich suche einen Wasserkühler für diese Grafikkarte, hab mal gelesen da gibt es verschiedene Boarddesigns, und daher passt nicht jeder auf jede.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und ein gutes Model empfehlen, wenn Möglich sollte es im A-C Shop verfügbar sein.
Danke im Voraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Der EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF müsste bei dir passen, diesen gibt im A-C Shop.
Bei Aquatuning steht noch dieser Hinweis: Dieser Kühler passt sowohl auf die 512MB, die 1GB, als auch auf die PCS+ Version dieses Kartentyps (Nach Referenzdesign). Eine Ausnahme bildet hierbei die neue Revision der PCS+Karte des Herstellers PowerColor!

Ansonsten gibt es bei Aquatuning noch denn aquagratiX HD 4870 Typ2 RV770 XT, dieser ist extra für das neue Layout. Hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Dies ist ja bei AT mit den beiden Layout´s schön abgebildet.
Wie erkenne ich jetzt ob ich Typ 1 oder 2 habe ohne erst den Kühler zu demontieren?


----------



## GoZoU (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

An der Lage der Stromanschlüsse 
Was mich irritiert ist diese Aussage seitens Aqua-Computer


			
				AC schrieb:
			
		

> Karten mit blauem PCB passen grundsätzlich nicht!


Die findest du bei dem AC-Kühler für die HD 4870 (Typ 2), egal welches Design angegeben wird (außer Referenzdesign natürlich).
Bevor du also einen Kühler kaufst solltest du dich nochmal beim Shop selbst und im Internet schlau machen, außer natürlich jemand hier kennt die Antwort 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Mit den ATI Karten kenne ich mich im Moment überhaupt nicht aus.
Habe hier mal noch ein Bild von den Stromanschlüssen, es ist ca. 1cm von der Aussenseite des Anschlusses bis zum Ende des PCB´s und auf dem Stück sitzt eine kleie Spule.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Wenn du mal die Bauteile entlang der Kartenoberkante anguckst, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die weder mit Referenzlayout Typ1 noch Typ2 übereinstimmen.
Dem Bild von der Rückseite deiner Karte nach, könnte es Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Typ2 Layout oder der Powercolor&Co Eigenkreation geben (zur Unterkante versetze Spannungswandler), aber ohne den Kühler zu demontieren, wird man nicht mit Sicherheit sagen können, was passt.
Gerade Sapphire hatte es in der Vergangenheit auch durchaus drauf, zu 99% das Referenzdesign zu nutzen, dann aber ein paar hohe Kondensatoren zwischen RAM und Spannungswandler zu platzieren - kein Problem für einen in zwei Blöcke getrennten Luftkühler, aber für einen am-Stück Wakühler unüberwindbar.


----------



## dorow (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also wenn ich nur von den silbernen runden, schätze mal das sin Kondensatoren ausgehe würde ich sagen du hast Typ 2. Aber da der Strom Anschluss 1cm nach innen steht sieht es jetzt wie Typ 1 aus. Kann Dier leider nicht mehr weiter helfen, für mich ist es Typ 2. Ansonsten Frag doch mal in der Rubrik Grafikkarten nach welches Layout du hast.


----------



## zettiii (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Frag sonst einfach mal Boss3d, der kennt sich mit den ATI Karten aus


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich habe boss3d mal angeschrieben, vieleicht weiß er ja Rat, falls nicht werde ich wohl den Kühler mal demontieren müssen.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also ...

Grundsätzlich kann man auch auf HD4870er mit blauem PCB WaKühler montieren, aber davon kann ich nur abraten!!! Die meisten WaKühler passen zwar theoretisch _(solange das blaue PCB dem Referenzdesign entspricht)_, aber es ist qualitativ viel schlechter, als das Rote und hält einen WaKühler schlicht und ergreifend nicht aus. Bei mir mussten 2 Sapphires mit blauem PCB abrauchen, bis ich endlich intelligent genug war, eine HD4870 mit rotem PCB zu kaufen ... 

Jetzt konkret zu deiner Graka:
Als erstes solltest du rausfinden, über welches PCB diese verfügt. Ohne den Kühler einmal abzunehmen, wird das kaum möglich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute stark, dass deine HD4870 über das PCB verfügt, dass man bei der unteren Graka sieht. Aber wie gesagt: Unbedingt überprüfen!

> Sollte deine HD4870 über das Referenzdesign _(oberes PCB)_ verfügen, passt zum Beispiel der *Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie*, den ich gerade verkaufe.

> Vefügt deine Graka über das untere PCB, dann kommt im Moment nur ein Komplettkühler für dich in Frage: *Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 4870 Typ 2 (RV770 XT)*.

Trotzdem kann ich nur nochmal wiederholen: Blaues PCB + WaKühler = Graka tot _(zumindest in den meisten Fällen)_. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Danke erst mal, werde den Kühler dann mal abnehmen und melde mich mit Bildern zurück.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Das Entscheidende ist die Anzahl/Position der SpaWas. Aber auch, wo die Kondensatoren platziert sind, und ob überhaupt welche am PCB drauf sind ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also meine Karte hat definitiv Design 1. Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen.

Die blaue karte ist definitiv nicht Design 1. Design 2 könnte eher sein, ist es aber auch nicht 100%.
evtl muss man mal direkt bei EK oder anderen herstellern nachfragen.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also von einem dritten PCB hätte ich noch nichts gehört?! Meines Wissens nach gibt es nur die 2, die man auf dem Bild in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread sieht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

hab mir grad nochmal die bilder genauer angesehen. also wenn, dann kann es nur design 1 sein. schon aufgrund der Schrauben und Pushpins, die man von hinten sieht.

aber ich habe die arge vermutung, dass der Kühler fürs referenzdesign nicht drauf passt. Irgendwie entspricht die Lochung bei den SpaWas nicht der, die das PCB für den Referenzkühler bräuchte.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mit den Bilder was anfangen.
Die 4 Löscher für den GPU Kühler haben einen Abstand von 53mm und Diagonal 75mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Das ist definitiv keines der beiden abgebildeten Designs, damit trifft ACs Aussage wohl voll zu.
Kommt ein GPU-only-Kühler in Frage?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

irgendwie kann ich mich bei keinem layout festlegen.
es ähnelt dem Typ2, aber irgendwie sehen mir die Abstände nicht passend aus.

der teil um den chip ist definitiv referenz, aber die SpaWas liegen halt nicht unbedingt so, dass die Kühler passen.


Evtl könnte man vorne auch einen Teil vom EK Kühler nehmen ohne den Aufsatz. Dann hat man einen Kühler für GPU und Speicher. Das Design hat ja einen eigenen SpaWa-Kühler.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Allein schon die Positionierung und die Anzahl der Kondensatoren passt mit keinen von beiden zusammen, hab mir beide Bilder mal nebeneinder auf den Bildschirm gelegt, das wird nix.
@GoZoU,
ja, aber was mach ich mit Ram und Spawas?
Spawas könnte bestimmt was aus der Heatkiller Mobo serie passen, bleibt noch der Ram? Hab keine Lüfter mehr im Case.
Die Blaue passt zwar optisch gut, aber wenn es so umständlich ist einen Wasserkühler darauf zu bekommen, könnte ich die auch umtauschen.


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

hmmm... wie wäre es dann mit einer roten Karte in Referenzdesign und dann halt eine blaue Abdeckplatte aus Plexi drüber.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Du bist der Geilste, der Mann hat Ideen 
Was haltet ihr denn von der Karte? 
Dies wär noch ne 1GB Version die mein Händler vorrätig hätte.
Am liebsten wär mir ne Typ 2, da mir der Kühler sehr gefällt.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann nimm diese Club3D HD4870 _(ich habe die auch hier mit 512 MB)_. Die verfügt in der neuen Revision _(nur keine Sorge, die alte wird garnicht mehr ausgeliefert)_ 100 %ig über das 2te PCB auf dem Bild und damit passt der Aquagratix perfekt ...  

Wenn sowieso ein WaKühler drauf soll, ist es doch völlig egal, welcher LuKühler vorher drauf war.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ist klar, die Sache ist, die Gainward hat mein Händler da, die Club 3D nicht.
Ich hab mir jetzt die beiden Layouts mal ausgedruckt und nehm dies mit zum Händler.
Danke erst mal an alle


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Schau einfach, dass deine nächste HD4870 ein *rotes PCB* hat und dieses *einem der beiden PCBs auf dem Bild entspricht* _(zu 100 %!!!)_.

Für diese beiden PCBs gibt es nämlich Komplettkühler und so einen haben die SpaWas jeder HD4870 auch nötig.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

joa, solange das design stimmt, unterscheiden sich die 4870 alle nicht besonders. Ob Gainward, Club3D oder andere is wurscht.

wegen der Abdeckung kannste dich ja dann nochmal melden 
kann da sicher helfen... mit Tips und so.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Bin zurück vom Händler.
Habe heute schon 4 Layouts von 4870er Karten gesehen.
Typ 1
Typ 2
die Sapphire die ich gerade umgetauscht habe 
und die Gainward Golden Sampel war komplett anders, sie hatte die Spannungsversorgung so sitzen wie ne GTX 260.
Die Kunden wird es freuen.

Habe jetzt dieses Model von Sapphire genommen, sie entspricht dem Layout einer Typ 1 Karte und hat ein Blaues PCB, damit vereint sie alles was ich haben wollt, hat aber leider nur 512MB.
Habe sie sehr genau mit einer Typ 1 Karte mit roten PCB verglichen, exakt der selbe Aufbau, auch auf der Rückseite sitzt jedes Bauteil an der exakt gleichen Position, gleiches Layout nur andere Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Welcher Typ 1 GPU Kühler wär denn nun Empfehlenswert, wenn möglich aber kein EK, bin nach dem GeForce Debakel erst mal satt.*


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

^^    
Wenigstens kann ich sagen: Ich habe versucht, dich von dieser Karte abzuhalten ...  

Genau 2x solche Sapphires sind bei mir nach der WaKühler-Montage abgeraucht. Habe ich es wirklich nicht oft genug gesagt, dass die blauen HD4870er keinen WaKühler aushalten?

Naja, jetzt kannst du eh nur noch dein Glück versuchen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Na, er hat seinen händler direkt vor ort. 
evtl hattest du montags-geräte oder einen doofen Kühler.
meine karte is zwar rot, sonst aber baugleich und die läuft super unter wasser.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Hast du schon mal eine blaue HD4870 unter Wasser gesehen? Ich nicht, obwohl es schon unzählige Leute versucht haben ...

Das PCB ist ganz einfach zu schwach. Keine Ahnung, wieso Sapphire auf so ein qualitativ schlechtes Zeug setzt. Sooo viel teurer kann das rote, bessere PCB ja nicht sein.  
_
PS: Hier meine letzte funktionierende, verbliebene blaue HD4870. Die kam kurz nach dem Kühlerwechsel zu meinem Bruder, da ich sowieso keinen WaKühler draufmachen konnte/wollte._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Du sagtest bei den Blauen hätten sie ein paar layer eingespart, mein Händler hat die Karten mit nen Messschieber vermessen sind exakt gleich dick, und exakt gleicher Rückseitenaufbau, heisst bei mir selbes Layout nur andere Farbe.
Wenn Blau nicht so viel ausshält, müssten die da ja anderes Material verbaut haben!?!?!
Und was für ein Kühler wär jetzt empfehlenswert?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Nö, ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Layer eingespart haben und dass das blaue PCB gleich dick ist, wie das rote, weiß ich auch. Aber trotzdem biegt sich das blaue viiiiel leichter, als das rote, was alles andere, als günstig für die Montage eines WaKühlers ist ...

Beim Kühler empfiehlt sich der *Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie*. Wenn du Interesse und den Mut zu einer Montage hast, kannst du mir den Kühler auch gerne abkaufen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich sehe der sache mit dem Kühler ganz entspannt entgegen, mein Händler antwortete auf meine Aussage, das ich vor allen blauen PCB`s gewarnt worden bin, mit einen Lächeln und meinte " Ist doch Garantie drauf " 
Aber gut zu wissen, das ich mir vor der Graka im Wasserkreislauf gleich Schnellkupplungen rein setze 

Also optisch würde mir der AquagrafiX am besten gefallen. Der sollte ja passen, obwohl der Heatkiller auch nicht schlecht aussieht.
Welcher wär denn besser?
Bei den EK´s gibt es da auch so ne Backplate wie bei den Geforce Modellen?

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. Wie ist der Zustand deines Heatkillers und deine Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Der Heatkiller schlägt den Aquagrafix sowohl in Sachen Kühlleistung als auch beim Durchfluss.
Aber das ist ein Wettkampf auf allgemein hohem Niveau und dir scheint das Aussehen ja recht wichtig zu sein.
In der LT Version könnte der Heatkiller auch leichter sein - was dem PCB sicherlich gut tut.


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Du meinst diesen Heatkiller ?
Mit 450g wär er angenehm leicht, er passt aber auch auf den Typ 1 der 4870er Karten?
Kannst du den Leistungs und Durchflussunterschied in etwa beziffern, hässlich ist der HK ja auch nicht,
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Kann ich grad nicht (müsste n Test in der Luxx gewesen sein), glaube mich aber so an 4° Temperaturvorteil für den non-LT Heatkiller zu erinnern (würden so 2° für den LT bleiben) und ~20% beim Durchfluss.
Wie gesagt: Nichts, was einen zu der Wahl zwingen würde - aber da er i.d.R. auch billiger ist, spricht objektiv wenig für AC, außer der geringen Bautiefe.


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Danke erst einmal, ich werde noch mal drüber schlafen und dann morgen Früh bestellen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



nemetona schrieb:


> Also optisch würde mir der AquagrafiX am besten gefallen. Der sollte ja passen, obwohl der Heatkiller auch nicht schlecht aussieht


Den Aquagratix kannst du jetzt sowieso vergessen, da das blaue PCB deiner HD4870 dem Referenzdesign entspricht_ (PCB 1 auf dem Bild)_ und der Aquagratix lediglich auf Modelle mit PCB2 passt ...


nemetona schrieb:


> Wie ist der Zustand deines Heatkillers und deine Preisvorstellungen?


Zustand: Fast neu. War ganze 15 Minuten im Einsatz ...
Preisvorstellung: 55 € inkl VK

In meiner Signatur findest du einen Link zu meinem [V]Thread. 


nemetona schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen Heatkiller ?


Ja, genau dieser. Der Heatkiller passt übrigens NUR auf das PCB 1 auf dem Bild. Deine blaue Sapphire verfügt auch über dieses PCB _(Referenzdesign)_.


nemetona schrieb:


> Kannst du den Leistungs und Durchflussunterschied in etwa beziffern, hässlich ist der HK ja auch nicht,


Dazu war er leider nicht lange genug im Einsatz, aber ich habe einen GPU-Z Screen gemacht, auf dem man die Temps sehen kann. Vielleicht finde ich den noch.

*[Edit]*
Gefunden ...
Hier der GPU-Z Screen. Die Temps mit dem Heatkiller sind wirklich hervorragend! Aber bedenke trotzdem, dass die Graka nur knappe 15 Minuten gelebt hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich meinte auch den normalen AquagrafiX nicht den Typ2.

55€ ist aber noch schön viel. Ich werde heute eh noch im A-C-Shop bestellen, da kostet er mich im Moment ca. 57,50€ und da habe ich einen neues Gerät.

Nix für ungut, aber vielen Dank für die Beratung.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



nemetona schrieb:


> 55€ ist aber noch schön viel. Ich werde heute eh noch im A-C-Shop bestellen, da kostet er mich im Moment ca. 57,50€ und da habe ich einen neues Gerät.


Über den Preis könnten wir ja noch reden, wenn du willst ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Deiner ist ja schon ein vorbestrafter GPU Mörder. 
Du lebst doch in Östereich, wie lang dauert denn da der Versand?


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



nemetona schrieb:


> Deiner ist ja schon ein vorbestrafter GPU Mörder.
> Du lebst doch in Östereich, wie lang dauert denn da der Versand?


Im Normalfall 3 - 4 Tage nachdem ich das Geld erhalten habe. Jetzt über die Feiertage müsstest du vermutlich etwas mehr Geduld aufbringen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Geduld ist bei so etwas so ne sache, schon bis die Überweisung bei dir ist.
Ich denke ich werde den Kühler gleich im A-C-Shop mit ordern. Aber danke für das Angebot.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Snowman (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also ich kann Dir den Heatkiller von Watercool eher empfehlen als den Aquagratix.

1. Der Heatkiller hat einen wesentlich besseren Durchfluss.

2. Der Heatkiller ist sauberer verarbeitet und die Vorderseite ist mit Klarlack     versiegelt.

3. Passende Wärmeleitpads liegen bei.

Der Aquagratix ist leider sehr schlecht verarbeitet. Meiner hatte z.B. noch deutliche Frässpuren auf der Front und bei Berührung mit den Fingern läuft er sofort an.

Egal für welchen Du dich entscheidest, sei umsichtig bei der Montage.
Die Radeon ist, was die Kühlermontage angeht, recht zickig und verweigert
unter Umständen nach der Montage den Dienst (war bei meiner Powercooler der Fall).

Beim Watercool-Kühler solltest Du die Schrauben nur leicht anziehen. Dann die Karte in Betrieb nehmen und während des laufenden Betriebes die Schrauben unter Beobachtung der Temps weiter anziehen, damit die Speicher ausreichend Kontakt zum Kühlkörper bekommen.


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Danke für die Tips, werde berichten ob ich die Karte erfolgreich unter Wasser setzten konnte.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Es gibt auch was da kannst du jeden Einzelnen Ciep mit ein Küller bestücken schaut recht geil auß aber der nachteil ist die Ram Küller muß man Kleben


----------



## nemetona (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ja, das wär nur für die GPU ok, ich habe aber keine Lüfter mehr im Case, was die Kühlung der Rams und der Spannungwandler erschwert, daher kommt nur ein komplettkügler in Frage.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ja und nein!!! die RAM werden Mit gekült auch Mit wasser . da ist auf jeden RAM bausteil ein Kleiner Wasserküler.

Ich habe schonn mahl so was ferbaut auf einner  ATI9800PRO schaut sau geill auß aber ich finde jetzt kein FOTO oder ein WEB seite die das noch hatt.


Der GPU Küller ist das Zentrum wo die 2 Schleuche hin gehen.
von da gehen für jeden RAM Bausten 2 Kleine Schleuche weck und Küllen den RAM und jeder RAM hatt ein eigenen Kleinen Küller


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ich kenne die kleinen kühler, die du meinst. aber die bremsen das system ganz enorm aus, da die schläuche und die kühler sehr dünn sind.
ich halte weiterhin eine komplettlösung für optimal. vor allem für die 4870 bei der dir sonst die SpaWas durchbrennen.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich kenne die kleinen kühler, die du meinst. aber die bremsen das system ganz enorm aus, da die schläuche und die kühler sehr dünn sind.
> ich halte weiterhin eine komplettlösung für optimal. vor allem für die 4870 bei der dir sonst die SpaWas durchbrennen.




OK weist do wie der Heist oder wo es den Noch giebt????

danke


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ich vermute, du meinst diese hier:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - Zalman » Zalman ZM-RWB1 VGA-RAM Kühlblock


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

In Anbetracht dessen, dass er von einzelnen Kühlkörpern für einzelne Chips spricht, dürfte er eher das Mini-System von Alphacool gemeint sein, das aber seit mindestens 2 Jahren nicht mehr erhältlich ist.
Wurde zu ~9800 - x800 Zeiten eingeführt und bestand aus einem Verteilerblock für 4-6 Kühler, die mit 3/5er Schläuchen angeschlossen und parallel durchflossen wurden, anschließend wurde das ganze von der zweiten Hälfte des Verteilerblocks wieder auf 1x8/10 vereinigt.
Dadurch dass kleinen Kühler zueinander parrallel waren, war der Durchfluss wohl ganz gut (kein Vergleich mit Watercools micro), aber allein für den Grafikkarten-RAM kam man auf 5 Elemente und 10 Schläuche, was aus Gründen der Optik und des Aufwandes von keinem genutzt wurde. (zudem waren afaik fast alle Kühler aus Alu)

Mips hat das Konzept später nochmal für 1-2 Mainboards aufgegriffen, aber auch schnell wieder fallen lassen.


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

jetzt wo du es sagst, erinner ich mich, dass ich davon auch mal bilder gesehen habe. stimmt.
das hab ich falsch verstanden... aber ich halte beide systeme nicht für richtig sinnvoll.

entweder ein komplett-kühler oder bei GPU-only den rest passiv mit nem Lüfter im case.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich vermute, du meinst diese hier:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - Zalman » Zalman ZM-RWB1 VGA-RAM Kühlblock




nein.

die ich meine hat für jeden RAM ein Kleinen Küller wen du 8 RAM Bausteine hast hast du auch 8 Kleine RAM Küller wo jeder mit Wasser Gekühlt würt und alles auß Kupfer kam vor 2 Jahre um die 60euro mit GPU Küller


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> die ich meine hat für jeden RAM ein Kleinen Küller wen du 8 RAM Bausteine hast hast du auch 8 Kleine RAM Küller wo jeder mit Wasser Gekühlt würt und alles auß Kupfer kam vor 2 Jahre um die 60euro mit GPU Küller



hatte ruyven_macaran ja erklärt. hab mich da vertan. aber die kühler, die du meinst, gibt es wohl nicht mehr. 
Hab da mal ein bild von gesehen... besonders hübsch waren die jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass er von einzelnen Kühlkörpern für einzelne Chips spricht, dürfte er eher das Mini-System von Alphacool gemeint sein, das aber seit mindestens 2 Jahren nicht mehr erhältlich ist.
> Wurde zu ~9800 - x800 Zeiten eingeführt und bestand aus einem Verteilerblock für 4-6 Kühler, die mit 3/5er Schläuchen angeschlossen und parallel durchflossen wurden, anschließend wurde das ganze von der zweiten Hälfte des Verteilerblocks wieder auf 1x8/10 vereinigt.
> Dadurch dass kleinen Kühler zueinander parrallel waren, war der Durchfluss wohl ganz gut (kein Vergleich mit Watercools micro), aber allein für den Grafikkarten-RAM kam man auf 5 Elemente und 10 Schläuche, was aus Gründen der Optik und des Aufwandes von keinem genutzt wurde. (zudem waren afaik fast alle Kühler aus Alu)
> 
> Mips hat das Konzept später nochmal für 1-2 Mainboards aufgegriffen, aber auch schnell wieder fallen lassen.




kenau aber ich hatte das was auß KUPFER wahr das wahr echt gut wollte ich jetzt für meine 7800GS hollen finde es aber nicht.

und ALU wolte ich icht

habe doch noch was gefunden


----------



## nemetona (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Habe mich jetzt für diesen EK Kühler in der Nickel Variante entschieden und bestellt.
Bin schon gespannt auf den Umbau.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Hat Nickel gegenüber Kupfer irgendeinen Vorteil, oder was war sonst ausschlaggebend für deine Entscheidung?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ist ein rein optischer Aspekt, ich glaube nicht das sich das Vernickeln in irgend einer Weise auf die Leistung des Kühlers auswirkt, nur auf den Preis. 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



nemetona schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das sich das Vernickeln in irgend einer Weise auf die Leistung des Kühlers auswirkt


Ich auch nicht, deswegen habe ich ja nachgefragt. Mir gefällt irgendwie Kupfer besser, aber ich denke, das kommt auch darauf an, in welcher Farbe das PCB ist. Bei einem roten PCB würde ich ganz klar Kupfer bevorzuegen, bei einem grünen/blauen PCB sieht Nickel wohl besser aus ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, deswegen habe ich ja nachgefragt. Mir gefällt irgendwie Kupfer besser, aber ich denke, das kommt auch darauf an, in welcher Farbe das PCB ist. Bei einem roten PCB würde ich ganz klar Kupfer bevorzuegen, bei einem grünen/blauen PCB sieht Nickel wohl besser aus ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





Schauen wir mal, wenn das Teil da ist, habe von AT heute die Versandmitteilung bekommen, könnte also schon am Montag ankommen.
Ich halte den Thread hier auf den laufenden, auch in Bezug auf die hoffentlich erste 4870 unter Wasser mit Blauen PCB. 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich habe meinen Aquagratix über eine Woche vor Weihnachten bestellt und warte immer noch drauf. Verdammte Feiertage ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hat Nickel gegenüber Kupfer irgendeinen Vorteil, oder was war sonst ausschlaggebend für deine Entscheidung?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Der größte Vorteil, außer der Optik, ist, dass der Kühler nicht mehr anlaufen, also oxidieren, kann! Somit also auch wieder ein optische Entscheidung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Aber wenn das Kupfer so "abgeschmiert" aussieht, wie auf deinem Bild, dann sollte man den Kühler doch mit einem guten Reinigungsmittel wieder zum Glänzen bringen können?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ja, aber die Flächen, die an der Luft liegen (gerade am Rand) oxidieren dann wieder.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Stimmt schon, aber ich persönlich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die ihre WaKü 10 Mal am Tag fotografieren und deswegen hat bei mir Funktionalität oberste Priorität ... 

Solange der Kupferkühler hält, was er verspricht, stört mich eine leichte Oxidation nicht. Wenn er allzu sehr verschmiert ist, reinigt man ihn eben wieder mal.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

am besten oxidieren lassen bis er grün wird und ihn dann als nvidia edt. bei ebay verkaufen!!


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> am besten oxidieren lassen bis er grün wird und ihn dann als nvidia edt. bei ebay verkaufen!!


^^    
Da kannst du aber ein paar Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht sogar Jahrhunderte warten, bis Kupfer durch Oxidation grün wird. Bis dahin hat S3 schon längst nVidia und ATi in den Businesssektor gedrängt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Hier das erste Umbauupdate.
Die Arbeitsmittel ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
... Originalkühler demontiert ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
... der vernickelte EK passt optisch Top, Danke für den Tip Dax ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
... die Schrauben wurden erst mal so dezent angezogen, das Handfest übertrieben formuliert wär, trotzdem ist schon eine deutliche Biegung des PCP´s erkennbar. Wenn sie diese Behandlung mit 3 Paar Samthandschuhen nicht überlebt hat, dann gehört Sapphire weg von Markt. ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
.... wir werden sehen, ich lasse jetzt meinen Kreislauf ab und binde sie mit ein.


----------



## johnnyGT (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^
> Da kannst du aber ein paar Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht sogar Jahrhunderte warten, bis Kupfer durch Oxidation grün wird. Bis dahin hat S3 schon längst nVidia und ATi in den Businesssektor gedrängt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


ach geht auch schneller einfach in nen eimer und dann n paar wochen in den regen stellen!!-wualla hate man ein schone kuhller!!


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Über 100 min. FurMark hat die Karte ausgehalten, melde sie hirmit erfolgreich unter Wasser.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

gut herzlichen!!-hoffen wir das es so bleibt!


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Glaub mir, das hoffe ich auch! 
Screenshots mit Temps findet ihr Tagebuch ( siehe Signatur )
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Freut mich, aber gratulieren tue ich erst, wenn sie in 2 Wochen auch noch lebt. Immerhin hat meine 2te kurz nach der Montage auch noch gelebt ... 

Aber wie ich sagte: das blaue PCB biegt sich deutlich stärker, als das Rote. Es muss einen Unterschied geben, davon bin ich überzeugt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Bis jetzt geht sie noch, hat auch schon ne FurMark Tortur und einige Stunden spielen auf dem Buckel.
Die Temps sind beachtlich, GPU unter Last max. 42°C bei Standardtakt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Jo, die Temps waren bei mir auch hervorragend, solange die Sapphire gelebt hat. Dann plötzlich, als ich gerade Clear Sky zockte, ist mitten im Game der Bildschrim schwarz geworden und ... > Patient tod.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich hoffe sie hält durch.
Wie lange war denn deine Am leben?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

^^ Knapp über 15 Minuten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lolikus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

servus leute,
bin gerade auf den threat gestoßen....

ich habe mir die am anfang erwähnte Sapphire 4870 zugelegt weil die laut angaben im Referenzdesign gefertig ist. hab mir fröhlich den wasserblock bestellt.
Kühler abmontiert und siehe da das zusatz teil für die spawas passt nicht.

die karte leistet gute dienst und ich bin auf sapphire sauer weil sie das nicht schaffen.

jetzt habe ich folgendes entdeckt: 
ein eigenes teil für die sapphire karte
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks Alu 4870 Kit 3 17057

das und dazu 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF 12177

dann sollte das doch passen....
was meint ihr?


----------



## nemetona (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ein Referenzdesign würde vollkommen ausreichen.
Kein Mensch benötigt 10 verschiedene Versionen einer 4870 
Hier sollte AMD/ATI mal einschreiten.

Frag am besten bei Aquatuning nach, mit der genauen Bezeichnung deiner Karte, falls ihre Empfehlung dann nicht passt, tauschen sie es bestimmt um.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## boss3D (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

@ lolikus
Kannst du mal deine gekaufte/bestellte HD4870 verlinken? Ich wette, dass du nicht die Gleiche hast, wie "nemetona", sondern diese hier. Da sollte der Aquagratix draufpassen, aber eine 100 %ige Garantie gebe ich dafür nicht ab. Marc ist mir ja bis heute eine Antwort schuldig geblieben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lolikus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

also erstmal wow für die schnellen antworten, endlich mal ein forum bei dem man sinnvolle antworten bekommt. und club3d: wo isn jetzt der unterschied der beiden?? für mich sind die identisch.

edit: ich hab mal die PN nummer von nemetonas foto verglichen, meine ist die gleiche: PN 288-20E85-130SA

nochmal edit:wir reden von der graka die er in seinem ersten posting erwähnt!


----------



## nemetona (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Dann kannst du es knicken da einen Wasserkühler drauf zu bekommen, das Boardlayout ist eine Sapphire Eigenkreation.
Deshalb hab ich die Karte auch getauscht.

Möglich wär eventuell noch einen GPU only Kühler zu nutzen, Rams kannst du passiv kühlen, aber für die Spawas musst du dir was einfallen lassen, die sind bissl problematisch.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## lolikus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

nicht einmal wenn bei der karte eben dabei steht: für sapphire? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks Alu 4870 Kit 3 17057

zitat:
Mit dem Aluminium Ersatzteil machen Sie den Kühler fit für die nicht 4870 kompatiblen Referenzkarten (Sapphire).

und kuck dir mal das foto an das is die karte


----------



## nemetona (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Sieht auf jeden Fall ähnlich aus.
Dann lass dir von AT versichern, das sie die Ware zurück nehmen wenn es nicht passt, und probiere es aus.

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. bei der Kühlermontage die Schrauben mit viel Gehühl anziehen. Lieber zu Beginn etwas weniger Anpressdruck und auf die biegung des PCB´s achten.


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Sobald es "Knacks" macht, ist es schon zu spät. Dann hat bereits eine Leiterbahn einen Riss ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Du bist natürlich die Referenz für korrekte Wakü-Montage auf einer HD4870  .


----------



## boss3D (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du bist natürlich die Referenz für korrekte Wakü-Montage auf einer HD4870  .


Wenn Tipps meinerseits bei diesem Thema nicht gewünscht sind, kannst du mir das auch direkt sagen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn Tipps meinerseits bei diesem Thema nicht gewünscht sind, kannst du mir das auch direkt sagen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





Naja bei den vielen Grakas die du geschrottet hast, wird ein kleiner Seitenhieb doch noch erlaubt sein.

Nimm es den anderen nicht übel aber Spaß muss sein.


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Nun ja, dieser "Spaß" geht schon sehr in Richtung Schadenfreude. Die erste Graka ging bestimmt durch ein wenig Unachtsamkeit kaputt, aber bei den anderen war es dann wirklich nur noch Pech ...

Jetzt aber btt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lolikus (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Sodala habe nachgefragt und jap es sollte passen, habs mir bestellt und dann schaun wa mal^^


----------



## boss3D (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Welches PCB hat deine denn jetzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## lolikus (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ver 3, brauchst ja nur auf nementonas foto schaun!


----------



## Powder_Machine (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Ich habe auch die Version 3 und werde da einen Heatkiller X1900/X1800 Gpu only draufbasteln dazu noch nette Ram Heatsinks dann passt das glaube ich.


----------



## Digger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

passen tut es vllt. aba es wird nich reichen !

oda hast du noch was vor für die spawas ? die wirste wohl kaum passiv kühlen können !


----------



## boss3D (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Nun ja, solange man nicht OCt, kommen die SpaWas auch mit einer passiven Lösung aus. Zumindest die neuen größeren SpaWas _(Referenzdesign 2 > Bild links unten)_. Der Alternativkühler von Club3D / PowerColor ist ja auch so aufgebaut, dass der Luftstrom des Lüfters den Kupferblock auf den SpaWas nicht mehr wirklich erreicht und trotzdem bleiben die im ungefährlichen Temperaturbereich _(kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen)_. Allerdings wird sich wohl niemand einen WaKühler auf eine Graka montieren, ohne die Absicht auf OC ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lolikus (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

vergiss es!!!!
als ich damals davon ausging das ich eine referenzkarte gekauft habe, habe ich mir auch das Referenzdesign bestellt! natürlich hat da der SPAWAkühler nicht gepasst! hab dann das nur mit gpuonly gekühlt und dann einen messfühler daraufgelegt, standardmäßiger takt im windows xp betrieb: nach 10 min 100°C dann habe ich ausgeschalten


----------



## matti30 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Leute, ihr macht mir Angst, ich will meine kürzlich erworbene Sapphire ebenfalls unter Wasser setzen, da mir der Lüfter eindeutig zu laut ist. Die Karte sollte doch Referenz Pcb haben, richtig?

Laut Watercoolforum und Mail an aquacomputer schon. Zum Thema Biegung. Meine hat schon mit dem Originalkühler eine leichte Biegung drinne, scheint also "normal" zu sein. Welcher Kühler ist denn zu empfehlen? Und wäre es empfehlenswert, noch ne Singleslotblende zu montieren oder sollte man die Dualslotblende dranlassen. Will endlich wieder Ruhe im Karton haben ^^

Mfg Matti


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

@ matti30

1.) Deine Graka entspricht dem "Ur-Referenzdesign" _(PCB links oben auf dem Bild)_.
2.) Mit dem LuKühler, soweit es sich um diesen handelt, sollte sich die Graka eigentlich nicht 1 mm biegen!
3.) Als WaKühler empfehle ich den *Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie*.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## matti30 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

nein, es ist nicht der Kühler. Es handelt sich um die Toxic Variante. Also sollte es bei mir keine Probleme geben, möchte schon ganz gern, dass die Karte länger als 15min durchhält ;o)

Oc ist für mich Nebensache. Wichtig ist mir eine gute Kühlung. Die Karte ist ja von Haus aus schon ..ähm... grandios übertaktet ^^

Mfg Matti


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Der Kühler ist im Prinzip unbedeutend. Wichtig ist das PCB und dieses "passt" ja bei dir. Also den Heatkiller kannst du, wie gesagt, draufmontieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Du kannst dir aber auch die Modelle von EK und Aquacomputer mal ansehen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ich finde dieser thread sollte sticky gemacht werden da er doch wichtig ist und bei den vielen themen hier leicht verschütt geht. danke.


----------



## Forti (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

mal anmerke das es für die TOXIC und für die VAPOR keinen Passenden Wakükompletkühler gibt.
und mal meinen Beitrag hier auch mit reinhänge das passt dann alles zusammen und jeder der mal wieder was für ne 4870 sucht bekommt hier die passenden Antworten ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/53345-referenz-design-ati-4870-a.html
so und jetzt STICKY hehe


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

jup, ich brauch jetzt auch eine neue also FINGER WEG VOM BLAUEN SAPPHIRE PCB, laut sapphire ist meins gebrochen, naja muss halt eine neue her


----------



## Forti (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

lolole wie macht ihr das alle? meine läuf und läuft und läuft und ja genau...... läuft. Alles 1A


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ka ich hab die handfest angezogen und gut war vielleicht ein minimalster leichter leichter knick drin und jetzt sei diese gebrochen alles klar, was fürn material verwenden die bitte der knick war vielleicht 0000,0001 wenns hochkommt, sowas frustet einfach


----------



## nemetona (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



ole88 schrieb:


> jup, ich brauch jetzt auch eine neue also FINGER WEG VOM BLAUEN SAPPHIRE PCB, laut sapphire ist meins gebrochen, naja muss halt eine neue her



Diese Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, meine Sapphire 4870 mir blauen PCB läuft immer noch problemlos.


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

hm dann hattest du wohl glück den viele viele andere hatten dieses glück nicht, aber wärst du so freundlich und machst diesen thread sticky?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Was bitte schön macht diesen Thread besonders wichtig?


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

besitzer einer hd4870 die auf wakü umrüsten wollen sehen auf einen blick welches ref. design ihre karte hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Und Besitzer einer HD4890? Einer GTX295? Einer GTX285? Einer HD4670? Einer.... ?
Es wird ein bißchen viel, wenn für jede Grafikkarte einen Thread anpinnen 
Für sowas gibts eine Suchfunktion.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

hm dann könnt ich sagen wieviele kaufen sich eine 4890 die 4870 ist nun mal weiter verbreitet, aber gut wenn du meinst das die sufu besser ist, ich hab 20min gebraucht um diesen thread wieder zu finden, dann ist dies nun mal so.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

also folgendes von club 3D karte ist bestellt rev.2 sowie für den ek kühler die verlängerung, wie denkt ihr ist das zusammenbauen am besten? auf die GPU paste und die schwarzen dinger drum herum und hinten auf den spawa oder was das sein mag pads?


----------



## Forti (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

auf die Spawas macht man ein Pad, ja. dieses ist eigentlich auhch bestandteil der Lieferung.


----------



## netheral (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Weiss jemand, wie es mit schwarzem PCB aussieht? Wenn das Blaue wirklich solche Grütze ist, dann habe ich Angst bei meiner XFX. Entspricht wies aussieht Referenz 1, hat auch den original Kühler mit der roten Bodenplatte, aber wenn das PCB jetzt der gleiche Murks ist.

Merkt man den Unterschied auch, wenn man z.B. einen Accelero montiert? Habe schon eine rote und eine schwarze gemoddet (letztere meine eigene) und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Und es gibt schon einige Berichte von schwarzen PCBs unter Wasser.
Nur kriege ich bei dem Thread doch muffen, da ich auch an einiger Stelle gelesen habe, dass man ausnamslos nur das rote PCB wakün sollte.


----------



## Forti (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*



netheral schrieb:


> Nur kriege ich bei dem Thread doch muffen, da ich auch an einiger Stelle gelesen habe, dass man ausnamslos nur das rote PCB wakün sollte.



sry aber das ist doch jetzt Blödsin, nemetona und ich sind doch der lebende Beweis dafür das auch das blaue PCB erfolgreich unter Wasser zu bekommen ist. Man sollte halt nur etwas mehr Vorsicht walten lassen. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich jede meiner Karten mit sorgfalt behandelt  und sie sind nicht durch Montage eines Wakülers "Hingerichtet" habe. Also In jedem Fall bei der Montage, egal welche Karte ob ATI oder Nvidia, sorgfälltig Arbeiten und die Verschraubung nur Fingerfest anziehen. Handfest ist bei vielen schon übertrieben da es jeder anders auslegt. Die Schrauebn einfach immer nur eine Viertelumdrehung über Kreuz festdrehen und schauen das das PCB gerade bleibt.


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ich glaub bei der rev. frage ist die pcb farbe egal, wenn es rev.1 ist dann würde ich keinen auqacomputer kühler nehmen gab auvch darüber einige threads das die kühler nicht passen. 
auf jeden fall probiers ganz vorsichtig und ich glaub bei mir war der fehler das mehrmalige auseinander zusammen und auseinander bauen, somit beim ersten mal alles richtig machen. probiers aus

edit: willst du mir sagen ich behandel meine karten nicht gut? hey ich hab die da ich diesen thread kannte die karte liebevoll behandelt mehr wie ein rohes ei. also seit ihr zwei vielleicht ausnahmen denn schau dich mal um wieviele probleme damit hatten.


----------



## Forti (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

das sagte ich nicht, nur muss doch aber irgendwo ein Fehler bei der Montage sein. Du hast selber geschrieben es sei ein Leiterbruch. Naja sowas kommt nicht von einer viertel Umdrehung mehr an einer Schraube XD. Leider wird sich darüber ausgeschwiegen wieviele erfolgreich unter Wasser gestzt worden sind. Ich kann mir nunmal schlecht vorstellen das JEDE dieser Sapphire 4870 1Gb Ram, die unter Wasser gestzt wurde, kaputt gegangen ist .AUSSER Neme´s und meine. XD 

Nemetona, wir 2 haben einen Eintrag ins GBDR verdient. Teilen wir uns die 100k € und bauen uns nen trippl Crossfire mit 3x ATI 4870 von Sapphire HEHE. Kleiner scherz am Rande


----------



## netheral (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

nemetona berichtete in seinem TB sogar selbst, dass sich die Karte übelst gebogen hat. Scheint wohl wirklich an der Qualität der Platine zu liegen, eher nicht an der Farbe.

Aber zwei überlebende Karten sprechen schonmal gegen die These "blaues PCB + WaKü = Karte tot". Man muss vielleicht wirklich vorsichtiger sein, aber es scheint sich ja nicht um ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu handeln, die Teile unter Wasser zu kriegen.

Ich berichte, wenn ich in ca. 6 - 7 Wochen meine Karte umrüste.


----------



## nemetona (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

In meinen Tagebuch ist aber auch ein Beitrag von "Fifadoc", in dem er seine mit Roten PCB zeigt, welche meiner Meinung nach stärker gebogen ist wie meine blaue.

Ich möchte auch noch Erwähnen das meine 4870 durch die ganzen Umbauten schon mind. 20 Montage und Demontagevorgänge überstanden hat, also kann die Qualität des PCB´s nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

und wenn die karten so stark durchbiegen, liegt es sicher auch am verwendeten Kühler.


----------



## Nucleus (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Meine X2 hat ein schwarzes PCB und biegt sich auch leicht


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

ich hab einen ek und die war nur millimeter bereich gebogen nicht mehr also kann die wegen sowas nicht kaputt gehen wenn das material besser wäre


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Sapphire HD4870 1024MB*

Also heute ist meine Club3D karte gekommen, rotes pcb rev.2 und natürlich gleich umgebaut.

seit etwa 7stunden läuft die karte ohne probleme


----------

